# just ordered a kubota m7040



## rjm5133 (Feb 25, 2010)

i just ordered a kubota m7040 should be here monday. i will be running a 10' snow wolf out front mounted to the loader arms. i am thinking about getting a rear mounted blower to move piles. looking for any input or suggestions i dont really know too much about snow blowers. 

thanks in advance for any input


----------



## rlong97150 (Sep 3, 2010)

I would like to know how you like that set-up once you get the chance to use it. I am not so patiently awaiting a new Farmall 95. We didnt realize when we ordered it that they wouldnt likely be ready until the end of June. I am leaning towards a Snow Wolf with Fastach but would prefer it frame mounted rather than loader mounted. I know that Kage does it, but I just need to talk to Snow Wolf and see if they can do the same thing. I used a 7 ft snow blade on the loader arms of my Farmall 45 cab tractor and I wasnt really happy with the results. Some of that probably had to do with my loader skills but a lot had to do with the size and weight of the tractor. I want a Horst for the front and will check the price but I am afraid it will be around 13-14k.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## monacom9 (Aug 24, 2010)

kubota m7040 ?


----------



## rjm5133 (Feb 25, 2010)

rlong97150,

we are supposed to get another storm on tues so hopefully ill get a chance to try it out. we run plows on the loader arms of some of our other machines and also have a couple frame mounted plows. 

monacom9,

not sure what your question is


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i too would like to know how this tractor will do as ive been looking at several used units to run an inverted blower and maybe a kage system on front. do the loader arms have a float function?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116318


----------



## rjm5133 (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks for all the replies, ill be sure to post some pics as soon as i can and ill let you guys know what i think after some seat time.

protouchgrounds,

yes the loader arms do have a float function and i also got the 3rd function controls right on the joy stick, which i will use to run the angle cyclinders

sweertk30,

how do you like the kubota with the snow wolf, what size blade do you have?, and do you have the tires filled or any extra weight anywhere? nice trucks too


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

did you even read that post i linked ? 

NOT mine just pointing it out to you tryin to


----------



## rjm5133 (Feb 25, 2010)

sweetk30, 

no i didnt read it just looked at the pictures, just assumed it was your stuff. i have to go back and actually read it

thanks for the help


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

no problem. i was chattin with him on his old chevy . its basicly a twin to mine. 

good luck and have fun with the new money maker. payupThumbs Up


----------

